# Thinking about setting up a duck pond



## Lilly001 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have never duck hunted. Always wanted to but the circumstances never permitted it. 
I have acquired a nice piece of property near a major river that has a small year round creek through it. 
Can I put a small dam on it to flood a few acres of recently cut over creek bottom? 
And if I do will it be enough to draw in a huntable quantity of ducks?
Thanks for the advise in advance.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Check with your officials.  In Ga., there are numerous permits you have to get before you can dam up a creek or dig a pond.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 20, 2013)

No.  That's the simple answer.  Not legally w/o permits, etc.  Search on here.  I've posted a wealth of information on the subject.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks. I'll be back, I'm sure, after I do some research.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 20, 2013)

after getting the ok from the govt id plant it in corn then cut strips and flood it. then only hunt it maybe once a week.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2013)

Lilly001 said:


> Thanks. I'll be back, I'm sure, after I do some research.


Do your research with EPA first.........I know a local land owner that didn't

It cost him a fortune after the fact!!


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 21, 2013)

After reading some of the links provided I realize I need professional advise. 
Is there someone who can review my plans and advise me for a reasonable fee?
If I read correctly if I keep the dam to 25 feet or less and impound less than 100 acre/ft I may be able to bypass some of the regulation. But the information I read is to large and complex for me to decide that without advise.
Thank you all for your imput.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilly001 said:


> After reading some of the links provided I realize I need professional advise.
> Is there someone who can review my plans and advise me for a reasonable fee?
> If I read correctly if I keep the dam to 25 feet or less and impound less than 100 acre/ft I may be able to bypass some of the regulation. But the information I read is to large and complex for me to decide that without advise.
> Thank you all for your imput.



Legally I cannot.  I'm a few years shy of a Professional Engineer's license.  You'll need a P.E. to review/revise and stamp off on your plans.  There are plenty of smaller firms in the state who specialize in environmental engineering.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2013)

GSURugger said:


> Legally I cannot.  I'm a few years shy of a Professional Engineer's license.  You'll need a P.E. to review/revise and stamp off on your plans.  There are plenty of smaller firms in the state who specialize in environmental engineering.


 Most folks don't know what a PE is you might want explain it in more depth. I know cause I work for one.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 22, 2013)

(11) "Professional engineering" means the practice of the art and sciences, known as engineering, by which mechanical properties of matter are made useful to man in structures and machines and shall include any professional service, such as consultation, investigation, evaluation, planning, designing, or responsible supervision of construction or operation, in connection with any public or private utilities, structures, buildings, machines, equipment, processes, works, or projects, wherein the public welfare or the safeguarding of life, health, or property is concerned or involved, when such professional service requires the application of engineering principles and data and training in the application of mathematical and physical sciences. A person shall be construed to practice or offer to practice professional engineering, within the meaning of this chapter who by verbal claim, sign, advertisement, letterhead, card, or in any other way represents or holds himself out as a professional engineer or engineer or as able or qualified to perform engineering services or who does perform any of the services set out in this paragraph. Nothing contained in this chapter shall include the work ordinarily performed by persons who operate or maintain machinery or equipment.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 22, 2013)

In regards to the OP's post, a PE can legally sign off on plans.  This would mean he has reviewed them and finds them satisfactory, that they follow all applicable state/fed laws, and are designed to standard.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks. In reference to the thread you just can not go out and dig a hole and start duck hunting on it. The only ones that do not need all those approvals is a bunch of beavers.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 22, 2013)

Need to get those links together and sticky...


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2013)

That's a good idea. I will send you a pm and maybe we can get together on this because the question comes up all the time. I will Pm you tomorrow.


----------

